# forza t5



## wardster27

has anyone tried this supplement? they are availible online look delightfull ordered a tub yesterday hope it comes tommorow.

gonna use it with low dose test and moderate deca hoping to keep muscle and blast some fat off.

diets ok so looking forward to trying these bad boys


----------



## KatieLKC

I've just ordered these for weight loss purposes, and possibley more energy for when i train  X


----------



## geezer2005

I been using them for weight loss, must say, not really lost anything...but...look a lot tighter so must be putting on some muscle!!

More focused when in the gym too, make ya sweat like a gypsy with a mortgage!!

Only just started back at the gym after a long long lay off, so prob newbie gains.

Get a nice buzz out of them!


----------



## clelland

i was on these aswell..... forza t5 max strength and i was getting muscle spasms never knew what it was so googled it and it was a drug overdose ie caffeine also i felt an hour later you crashed also they seem to mess with strength............ my pals seemd to like them tho at weekends when partying lol tbh id steer clear of max strength

they r just a ECA stack


----------



## jassdhali

When taking ephidrine you need to take taurine to counter the cramps, works for me. I'm sure one of the more experienced members could state the reasons for this.


----------



## wardster27

give my gf some of these to help her with diet. she has reported back with ' extra sensitivity' in the downstaires region.

shame really because they do the complete opposite to me ,my little man has went like a wallnut whip and my balls are like a beagles fist. these problems subside when the effects wear off. very strong supplement giving me bit of heartburn tho


----------



## SOUTHMAN

let us know what difference you see in the mirror wardster!

what diet you following?


----------



## wardster27

im following no carb apart from pre and post workout.

started to lose bit round waist . just trained chest and it feels quite tight and waists defo smaller.

im going away for a week tommorow to spain so bye bye diet.

think its a good product tho ill be back using it on my return.

let me know how u get on mate


----------



## SOUTHMAN

cool im also on a no carb diet, ill pick some of these up soon


----------



## GTP

I have been using as this t5 as a cheaper alternative to phentermine as an appetite suppresant and it definitely gives you a buzz but doesn't really suppress cravings.

As far as a fat burner goes, this stuff probably only slightly helps fat loss and like they say, if your diet isnt right and working then these wont do jack sh*t.


----------



## jimbo1436114513

wardster27 said:


> give my gf some of these to help her with diet. she has reported back with ' extra sensitivity' in the downstaires region.
> 
> shame really because they do the complete opposite to me ,my little man has went like a wallnut whip and my balls are like a beagles fist. these problems subside when the effects wear off. very strong supplement giving me bit of heartburn tho


If they are the real deal, you'll find it hard to find your little man to take a p1ss. :laugh:


----------



## Hobbit JT

jimbo said:


> If they are the real deal, you'll find it hard to find your little man to take a p1ss. :laugh:


Yep, when I took the half strength version of these... I had a smaller wang to normal. It is apparently to do with the adrenaline receptors and fight or flight, so as a defence/safety/protection mechanism your balls and cock come closer to the body and are a smaller target. lol:whistling:

I got heartburn at the end of my 2 week cycle on the last day, I dont like heartburn.:no:


----------



## robpotter1

I been doing them for a month, one in the morning which supressesd my appertite.. then one before the gym at 7pm.

I can lift more, run faster and further. I sweat like anything and my heart rate stays in the high 160s sometimes 170. I have had it over 180 when running before.

I lose a lot of weight on them, but mostly because I work a lot harder on them.

They do dry you out though, so losing 4lb in a day aint a miracle, its dehydration.

Also, they will keep you up with you take them too late and dont work out. I take them at 6pm and work out like crazy... come back knacked. If you dont have a good workout though and go home early for example.. you wont sleep at night, you need to "work them off".

Im ok because of my caffiene addiction. I have one of these at work with 4-6 sugar free redbulls... bring it on.

I have tried neat ephedrine before these but didnt get anything from them.

PM me if you want more info.

Rob.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Im doing a 12 week cut for the summer and doing cardio 5times a week, may get some of these, would you guys recommend them or something elese youve found good if so what?


----------



## wardster27

im back from my hols and a stone heavier.

started taking these last thurs been training and doing cardio since.

not much yet to be honest noticed muscle going before fat so added bit of gear also using b12 shots . bout 4lb gone but i went up 14lb the week before.

early days my diet now is

6am whey iso and 1 bannana

9am 200g steak handful spinach

12pm whey iso brocolli

3pm 200g chicken spinach

6pm pwo whey iso bannana

7pm tin tuna steak in olive oil tbs olive oil mayo(no carbs)

9pm 3 omega 3 eggs 7 normal egg whites

training mon to fri weights and cardio each day

somethings gotta happen but its early days


----------



## Sami

I just ordered some a week or so ago, and they definately work. Good stuff. I'm quite sensitive for stimulants generally and one of them is enough for me each time. The only problem is that I really don't want to leave the gym and end up spending way too long there.


----------



## chopperead

I am currently making my own ECA stack = 1 30mg ephedrine 1 200mg caffeine 1 75 aspirin.

Been a week now and aswell as uping cardio slightly this week i have broken through a sticking point and have lost 3 lbs and i feel like my gut has drastically changed and gotten flatter.

I also found that by changing my diet helped massively, i started off this year doing no carb keto diet i then changed to carb cycling but then after a few weeks went back to no carb and lost good chunck quickly.

Think i will go to cycling again after next week just to mix it up again.


----------



## JMAN

hi guys,

can you advise me on which forza t5's to buy, either the max strength or the half strength. and can you also tell me whether they are worth the money, and that they infact work..

thanks


----------



## bowen86

dont quote me mate but i would order (and have) the half strength to see how you react, as the full strength is 60mg of eph which will have you buzzing! :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## kylie

Hey!

I tried t5's before because ephedrine didn't seem to work as well after a while. The t5's I used weren't very good though, so I gave up an piled on the weight! Got a holiday booked for the start of july, so I ordered Forza T5 half strenght (I was advised to start with the half rather than the full strength).

I try to go to the gym whenever I can, usually only about 3 times a week though.

Anyways, I'm hoping to receive Forza T5 early next week, I just wanted to know roughly how much weight am I expected to lose on these? And how quickly? I currently weight 9stone, and I'm 5"4 so I'm not looking for a huge weightloss, just wondered if anyone could give advice pretty please?


----------



## GTP

I found that the newer half strength ones seem to work better than the original full strength ones (tried both) maybe because the manufacturers have made the newer ones with more powerful eph. Just an opinion though.

But if your trying to counteract a bad diet by taking pills you have to take alot to make any difference and the jitters after 4 half strength pills isnt pleasant.


----------



## cameron jackson

Just ordered the half strength, 30mg ephedrine, 100mg caffeine.

I read somehwere else that i should consume more caffeine than that from other sources. Anyone got any more up to date reactions to the Half Strength.


----------



## bowen86

been taking the half strength for 2 weeks, really good.

7:00am eat breakfast + 1 forza half strength

13:00 protein shake + bannana

17:00 1 forza half strength + workout

19:00 protein shake + dextrose

Did this for 2 weeks and im down a stone.

i didnt believe it, till the missus said step on the wii fit which confirmed i had lost a

1st 1lb then tried some clothes on which were abit snug now fit really comfortably!

anyway week off these now!

p.s took 2 half strength forza's last night before i trainned! whoooooooaahhhhhhhh! i was bouncing all night!


----------



## cameron jackson

I've used MX - Lean System 7 before am not really sensitive to Caffeine but I'm a little apprehensive about the effect of this stuff.

Is it just like having ALOT of Coffee?


----------



## bowen86

cameron jackson said:


> I've used MX - Lean System 7 before am not really sensitive to Caffeine but I'm a little apprehensive about the effect of this stuff.
> 
> Is it just like having ALOT of Coffee?


Ummmmmm, well one half strength yes............ two half strength no.

i personally could drink coffee all day long and it wouldnt have any effect.

i took two half strength t5's last night, and that was great.

you just feel full of energy. :bounce: :lol: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## JMAN

Hi,

so do you recomend having one half strength at breakfast time and one about 3:00pm before workout. its my first day on them today, do you think i should have one a day and then move up to two a day, gradually.

thanks ...


----------



## bowen86

JMAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> so do you recomend having one half strength at breakfast time and one about 3:00pm before workout. its my first day on them today, do you think i should have one a day and then move up to two a day, gradually.
> 
> thanks ...


depends on alot of things,

your build, age and tolerance to caffine really.

what time did you take your first one?

gradually build up whatever you do.


----------



## JMAN

took first one at 7:45, and go to the gym around 4-5pm.


----------



## bowen86

personally take 1 30mins before i train this will also supress your appetite after you train, but it is important to at least have a shake to feed your muscles.

then gradually build up,

7:45 1x half strength

13:30 Protien shake

3:30 2x half strength

4:00 train

5:30 protien shake + dextrose

thats very rough and basic


----------



## JMAN

thanks for the post bowen, will follow the above.


----------



## kinky_fluff

Hey guys,

Ive just started using Forza t5 after a friend recommended it. Im really looking to burn a lot of fat after having a killer summer lol! I go to the gym regularly but my diet has kindve passed recently, though im trying to get it back on track.

Just wondering does anyone have any tips on what cardio would work best in parallel with the t5s??

thanks,

Vicki xx


----------



## Virtus

kinky_fluff said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ive just started using Forza t5 after a friend recommended it. Im really looking to burn a lot of fat after having a killer summer lol! I go to the gym regularly but my diet has kindve passed recently, though im trying to get it back on track.
> 
> Just wondering does anyone have any tips on what cardio would work best in parallel with the t5s??
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Vicki xx


Any type of cardio will be fine, pre breakfast if you can. Personally I don't rate this product at all, did nothing for me, think the eph count is really low, may work for you though if your diet is sorted.


----------



## kinky_fluff

It says its 500mg... is that low lol?? Ive never used anything like this before, always thought it was cheating 

Thanks for the advice hun.

xx


----------



## Bomb

I think you have gone for the blue and white capsules which are not Eph or technically not even an ECA or T5. I'm convinced they don't contain eph and the feedback on them is very sketchy.


----------



## adesign

I was taking these for a while but the high BP caused some of the blood vessels behind my eye to pop so I ditched them.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

i was taking these "super strength" blue and white capsules and there a load of SHATT.!!

i dont know whether it was related or not but i got the worst kidney and water infection 3 days into using these and i was drinkin 4 litres of water a day!!!


----------



## Bomb

The blue/white ones almost certainly have some form of thermogenic effect but thats about it and its short lived too.


----------



## kinky_fluff

Only just checked the replies...

Ive been taking them since Sunday and have dropped 4lbs already though they make me feel like im tripping lol... Might give them a miss after what youve all said and go back to old fashioned training n working out!

Thanks ppl x


----------



## Bomb

Everything in moderation kinky fluff, just remember most of that 4lb will be water and glyco rather than fat, unless your controlling your intake you will never be able to estimate your actual fat loss


----------



## bowen86

new forza stuff isnt eph at all, the regulations on "legal" highs got really strict about 2 months ago causing the price to shoot up. Also the ingredients have changed? i would consider making your own eca.


----------



## Bomb

Speaking of Legal Highs, I was chatting to a source over the weekend who was telling me people was selling BZP as Eph until early this year.

He says people could barely tell the difference and never had any complaints.

Anyone ever tried BZP to comment on the similarities ?


----------



## bowen86

what is bzp?


----------



## Bomb

Benzylpiperazine, it was banned in Feb/March or there abouts as a Legal High.

When I googled it, there was a huge raid around the end of April, which I'm sure is around the time everyone stopped having eph in stock wasn't it ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzylpiperazine


----------



## bowen86

was on gmtv this morning, that users would get 4 years behind bars and dealers would get 14 years?


----------



## Bomb

i don't know for sure, I like to know roughly what I'm putting in my system and these designer legal highs are kinda freaky.

I do know they have made a minor change to bzp's molecular make up and turned it into something like iso-bzp (this how they made poppers legal so not sure thats how bzp is legal again just a guess) and its now legal again, this is a little beyond my rudimentary understanding of chemistry. Apparently the make up is like a phone number, if you change 1 number altho its still a phone number its not the same thing altho it may work almost exactly the same or sometimes even better. Well with each minor change it moves from illegal to legal, as I said this is my understanding of it all 

Did you look at the Wiki Post ? Those side effects seem pretty familiar to me, kinda makes me not trust some suppliers


----------



## bowen86

kaizien for me then.


----------



## sonnybatty

I still buy 30 Ephedrine pills from the net for under £20 for 100 from the UK. Just need to know where to look.


----------



## Bomb

Its not really a case of knowing where to find them, there are half dozen sites selling it, the point is, could you tell the difference bewteen BZP, Dexedrine and Ephedrine for example ?


----------



## malcolm

was just about to give this product a try, i have three friends who have taken it with great results, but they are all female, so wardster27, and jimbo comments about what happens to the crown jewels have me worried. is this something that happens to all men or just some. if this is what happens how long does it last, i need to lose more weight but dont want to lose what little i have in the other department


----------



## bowen86

it lasts a short while mate. nothing to worry about.


----------



## properjob

hi guys,

just got into the training scene and want to lose weight quickly. am on low carbs at the minute and have heard everyone talking about these T5's, ephedrine tablets.

basically want to know, do they work or are they just placebo and if they do work what should i take and where can i get them from??

thanks all!


----------



## bowen86

Hi Properjob,

Without sounding like a d1ck, have a search on this forum. Lots of info in this thread alone.


----------

